# Warning - dognapping



## grove57sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Hi all - just had to get this warning on as soon as possible for the Doncaster/Lincolnshire area. There are a couple of men (wearing baseballcaps) out with a van and a car (one possibly an astra) kidnapping dogs. Sorry details a bit vague at moment will post more if I get to know anything else.

A dog has just been taken from the village I live in literally 100 yards from my house and somewhere I regularly walk with Ollie. Apparently they distracted the woman in some way and stole the dog - some people are SICK 

How can anyone do this - Poor woman and poor dog !! Ollie has been grounded with all doors locked i am afraid !! Please go out in pairs or groups locally until we can be sure these evil people have gone !! Police are aware obviously and dealing with this but please be careful with your cockapoos, we all know how precious they are !!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you, even though I'm not local, this must be so worrying when it is your local area, There are so many dogs being stolen now, the ******** that do it seem to be getting more and more confident - guess they know the police have so much else to deal with, it is a worry of mine, I like to think it doesn't happen where I live but I think it really can be anywhere now.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks Sheryl, I really can't imagine, absolutely horrific and then you'd be forever wondering what happened OMG . You hear so many stories lately.....I'm afraid I'd be scrapping like a banshee if they tried take mine ....getting choked just thinking about it


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh how awful - I always imagined dogs taken from outside shops, never out on walks. I hope they find the dog


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I saw a dog tied to a dedicated dog stop outside a shop the other day. The dog looked like a shih tzu cross and was VERY well behaved but I nearly felt like hanging around until the owner came out of shop, to make she sure it wasn't taken. I couldn't leave my two outside!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

One of my neighbours mentioned this to me last week. Apparently they are being taken from gardens. Police think that they may have been followed home then when opportunity rises they strike.
The kennels I got Poppy from in Lincolnshire had two litters of cockapoos stolen a couple of weeks before last Christmas (2012) don't know if they had been microchipped or there age. I did hear that they can take the chips out not sure if this is true.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> One of my neighbours mentioned this to me last week. Apparently they are being taken from gardens. Police think that they may have been followed home then when opportunity rises they strike.
> The kennels I got Poppy from in Lincolnshire had two litters of cockapoos stolen a couple of weeks before Christmas last Christmas (2012) don't know if they had been microchipped or there age. I did hear that they can take the chips out not sure if this is true.


That's awful.. Where were the pups being kept? Really scary!


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> That's awful.. Where were the pups being kept? Really scary!


They were locked in the kennels. When we went they had two great Rottwiellers in a run at the entrance. When I asked about them they said they are guard dogs and then told us about the stolen puppies. 
Friends of ours had there lurcher stolen from outside the newsagents. They got her back two years later after the police raided a travellers site near Derby. They checked all the dogs to see if they were chipped. She'd had at least one litter vet said possibly more. When they went to collect her she was so excited to see them so they don't forget. Happy ending.


----------



## grove57sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

Apparently it was a Bedlington Terrier that has been taken the poor lady had bent over to pick up after him when they snatched him. He is quite an old dog and I am gutted because I know the lady too, like all of us the dog is her life !! 
My nephew's girlfriend was approached by the men tonight too as she walked her Bull Terrier, but luckily she was clever enough when they told her what a lovely dog she had to say not really she bites and is quite nasty (not that she is of course!!) she made a quick exit then - but she had a lucky escape i guess. 
Hope to god they find them and no prizes for guessing what we would all like to do to them !!
Ollie is not really sure what is happening tonight but he is certainly loving all the extra attention he is getting LOL.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very scary and alarming, I hope the needling ton terrier is soon reunited with its owner.
Keep us updated of any news


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

erinafare said:


> They were locked in the kennels. When we went they had two great Rottwiellers in a run at the entrance. When I asked about them they said they are guard dogs and then told us about the stolen puppies.
> Friends of ours had there lurcher stolen from outside the newsagents. They got her back two years later after the police raided a travellers site near Derby. They checked all the dogs to see if they were chipped. She'd had at least one litter vet said possibly more. When they went to collect her she was so excited to see them so they don't forget. Happy ending.


This made me cry! Poor Lurcher, she remembered her family!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for the warning. I think the worst thing about having your dog snatched is wondering about how they are being treated and if they are scared. It must be awful. I do hope the lady gets her little dog back. People are so cruel!


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

.WE NEED YOUR HELP: Bailey was stolen whilst walking on Station Street, Misterton, yesterday (18th September). His owner bent down to pick up his mess and the lead was snatched out of her hand and he was bundled into a car. A 4 x 4 was parked up over the road as well and both cars went off together. Earlier in the day one of the cars was reported to police as the number plates were seen been changed. He has been reported to the police as stolen.Bailey was tagged when he was stolen, he also has a microchip. Please contact or the police if you have any information, It would be helpful if people could copy and paste this to their facebook page to help widen the search.

Tried adding the photo from my facebook but didn't work!!! Bailey looks like a Cockapoo with short curly fur. So sad when this happens as people forget that these are part of the family


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> .WE NEED YOUR HELP: Bailey was stolen whilst walking on Station Street, Misterton, yesterday (18th September). His owner bent down to pick up his mess and the le...ad was snatched out of her hand and he was bundled into a car. A 4 x 4 was parked up over the road as well and both cars went off together. Earlier in the day one of the cars was reported to police as the number plates were seen been changed. He has been reported to the police as stolen.Bailey was tagged when he was stolen, he also has a microchip. Please contact or the police if you have any information, It would be helpful if people could copy and paste this to their facebook page to help widen the search.See more
> Like · · Share · about an hour ago · 1 share.
> Write a comment...
> .Options


has he been listed on dogslost (or is it lost dogs?) Their pages are easy to share on Facebook, sadly there are more and more like this.


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Posted on my Facebook page have shared publicly x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

DB1 said:


> has he been listed on dogslost (or is it lost dogs?) Their pages are easy to share on Facebook, sadly there are more and more like this.


Not sure Dawn but will have a look as it was first advertised on my cousin's fb. Thank you for your advice


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

This just breaks my heart! What absolute F*****s they are!! I will post it on my Facebook page. Keep your loved ones close everyone! Hope she is reunited with him soon x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ali79 said:


> Not sure Dawn but will have a look as it was first advertised on my cousin's fb. Thank you for your advice


Just checked and he is on there with a picture and details, will share that on my fb page, sadly he is one of many on the same day, so sad, and very worrying, we really do all need to be careful, without getting paranoid I guess.


----------



## grove57sunny (Mar 25, 2013)

*Bailey is Home*

Great News everyone - Bailey has been returned !! Someone left him tied to a lamp post in the village early hours this morning and he has been reunited with his mum. Bailey is well just a poorly leg I think and no doubt been cuddled to death - he so deserves it !!

Think the net was closing in and thankfully whoever they are have done the right thing.

Finally crying tears of happiness for them


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

grove57sunny said:


> Great News everyone - Bailey has been returned !! Someone left him tied to a lamp post in the village early hours this morning and he has been reunited with his mum. Bailey is well just a poorly leg I think and no doubt been cuddled to death - he so deserves it !!
> 
> Think the net was closing in and thankfully whoever they are have done the right thing.
> 
> Finally crying tears of happiness for them



BEST NEWS OF THE DAY!
I hope bailey was treated with the love and respect he deserved whilst in the hands of his dognappers??
I wonder if they took him hoping a reward would be offered for his safe return??

:congrats::twothumbs::best_wishes::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

FANTASTIC NEWS :jumping::jumping: Oh my goodness that has brought tears to my eyes imagining his owner when she got him back, how lucky. It may well have been as they had been spotted twice - it could have been that they realised he was an old boy and couldn't be used as a stud or sold for much - but whatever the reason that is fantastic news.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

grove57sunny said:


> Great News everyone - Bailey has been returned !! Someone left him tied to a lamp post in the village early hours this morning and he has been reunited with his mum. Bailey is well just a poorly leg I think and no doubt been cuddled to death - he so deserves it !!
> 
> Think the net was closing in and thankfully whoever they are have done the right thing.
> 
> Finally crying tears of happiness for them


That's excellent news - thank you for updating this


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Great news happy ending :twothumbs::twothumbs::jumping::jumping:


----------

